# Online Cardiac tests



## norcalpremt (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of any online Cardiac quizzes. I am helping a friend with their test prep for the national registry. 

they feel weak on both cardiac problems and general medical. I have found plenty of questions on medical. but i cant seem to find a good cardiac emergency/treatment quiz..


----------



## vquintessence (Mar 12, 2009)

www.skillstat.com        for starters, although it quickly becomes mindless


there is another thread posted recently under this section (education), "everything about 12 leads" or something or other.


----------



## norcalpremt (Mar 12, 2009)

I should have specified but this is the EMT-B national reg test. so 12 leads are a bit out of the scope of practice. Thank you for the quick reply on the test site. anything helps at this point


----------



## Markhk (Mar 12, 2009)

Try emtb.com

http://www.emtb.com/9e/online_chapter_pretests.cfm?chapter=12&step=2


----------



## Wee-EMT (Mar 12, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> www.skillstat.com        for starters, although it quickly becomes mindless
> 
> 
> there is another thread posted recently under this section (education), "everything about 12 leads" or something or other.



Hey thanks for the website! It's wicked word!!.....Yes I did just say wicked word LOL


----------



## medicdan (Mar 15, 2009)

or google Brady Emergency care


----------



## MedicRuss (Mar 19, 2009)

Got several different good ones for ya, some that get mindless, others not so much...http://www.acls.net/ 
http://library.med.utah.edu/kw/ecg/image_index/index.html#Sinus
http://sprojects.mmi.mcgill.ca/heart/molsonp-cb/project/big2.htm (start with the box at top left)
http://www.seguemd.com/ekgquiz/ (rather basic)


----------

